# A new title for Tito!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to Team Tito!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, Tito!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo !! That's looks like a tough one.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and Tito monster!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito!! Major congratulations 

Sometimes heat is our friend if we can keep our dogs cool enough


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
I have to admit I'm rather proud. His first agility trial ever was October 29th, 2011. He ran a total of 13 days (both standard and jumpers) between then and February 19th, got his AXP and OJP, at which time we took off 3 months to get his senior hunter title. Yesterday and today he only ran jumpers, and finished the AJP. 
I moved him up for tomorrow to Excellent B jumpers (preferred), but I'm not sure we'll go. Depends on how hot it is. He ran at 1:00 this afternoon, outside, and it was 90 out. Tomorrow he runs earlier, probably about 9:30, so hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! It sounds like so much fun!!

Good Luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! He such a one-in-a-million boy!! 

But to be honest, my first reaction was: you mean there was still one he didn't have???


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What are you going to do when there are no more titles to be gained? Congrats!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol I was thinking the same thing as penny's mom! Congrats Tito! You can really do anything! You are truly a one-in-a-million dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you remember the handling? Looking at the map I think I would almost be inclined to turn the dog to the left of #4, and pushing though for #5 taking the extra yardage ..

You should be proud of him - he did awesome


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go tito!!!!!!!!!!!!
You need to breed that boy a lot to get those glorious genes in the breed pool.

Cood luck tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The problem with that is that #17 was really tight to the 4 - 5 180 degree turn.




Sunrise said:


> Do you remember the handling? Looking at the map I think I would almost be inclined to turn the dog to the left of #4, and pushing though for #5 taking the extra yardage ..
> 
> You should be proud of him - he did awesome


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, he will never run out of titles to pursue! The AKC just keeps making up new ones so that you will continue to enter events and give them more of your money


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you are just trying to torture the poor owners of those Tito kids - imagine all those people having to fill out that sire section on entry forms! :

Congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha, I never thought of that ! ! ! 



Loisiana said:


> I think you are just trying to torture the poor owners of those Tito kids - imagine all those people having to fill out that sire section on entry forms! :
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Tito. You shine!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

WAY TO GO! Go Tito! That course looks tough, nice job!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like fun. Would love to see some photos.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I think you are just trying to torture the poor owners of those Tito kids - imagine all those people having to fill out that sire section on entry forms! :
> 
> Congrats!


She needs to take up tracking so that he can be VCD (1, 2, etc.)-that would drop a bunch of letters off the end...

Congrats on the title.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Great job Team Tito! I think he deserves a refreshing ice cream cone tomorrow!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That is awesome! Great job Tito!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is truly an amazing boy (his partner ain't too bad either)! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job Team Tito!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tito is the quintessential versatile retriever, not to mention ridiculously handsome! Congrats on yet another set of letters to describe your lovely boy's accomplishments.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That is so great! Congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go team Tito!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahooo!!! Congrats!!! There is probably not room on entry forms for all those titles!!! Good luck tomorrow!

Doozy of a course, I could see how that sequence would be tough!



Sunrise said:


> Do you remember the handling? Looking at the map I think I would almost be inclined to turn the dog to the left of #4, and pushing though for #5 taking the extra yardage ..


If you went left over 4 you would cross the run-out plane of 5 resulting in a refusal... I think you just have to go threadle arm and hope for the best! :crossfing


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, tracking is next, when he retires from either agility or field. I limit myself to 2 dogs sports at a time. Don't have the time/energy/money for more than that!
When the VCD (1 thru 4) title is added, the other titles are not dropped . This is because the VCD titles can be made up of a variety of other titles. Similarly, when a MACH or OTCH is added, you do not drop the suffix titles.




IowaGold said:


> She needs to take up tracking so that he can be VCD (1, 2, etc.)-that would drop a bunch of letters off the end...
> 
> Congrats on the title.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Therapy title! That's missing! Sigh....found one!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Good boy Tito! Keep your mama busy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats! Sounds like Tito is having a grand time keeping you busy!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Tito you are such a good boy, just a quick glance and I saw 5 traps off the bat not including hidden ones. Excellent run!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, that's right after tracking, or at the same time if we finish up both field and agility. Of all the things that Tito does, therapy work is the one he's really most suited for. He is the most calm, laid back (as in, lazy), sweet dog you will ever meet. Nothing pleases him more than to just lie on the floor and be loved.




inge said:


> Therapy title! That's missing! Sigh....found one!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Team Tito!!!!

That was a gnarly course and with it being hot too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I think you are just trying to torture the poor owners of those Tito kids - imagine all those people having to fill out that sire section on entry forms! :
> 
> Congrats!


I would LOVE to have that kind of torture!!!  One day maybe...:crossfing


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ah, that's right after tracking, or at the same time if we finish up both field and agility. Of all the things that Tito does, therapy work is the one he's really most suited for. He is the most calm, laid back (as in, lazy), sweet dog you will ever meet. Nothing pleases him more than to just lie on the floor and be loved.


Tugg is starting to really settle down and exhibit some of that laid back behavior. He is learning how to greet people without being over the top and with the two youngest grandkids he is starting to be more mellow and good. The two Charlotte grandkids are coming back with us for a couple of weeks after our June trip so it will be a good chance for him to be with little kids.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations Tito, you made your Momma proud!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Barb and Tito!! :dblthumb2





Dallas Gold said:


> I would LOVE to have that kind of torture!!!  One day maybe...:crossfing



Maybe the best reason to do all entries on line!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this Barb...congrats to you and Tito! Well done!


----------

